# RF lenses and Lightroom Lens Correction profiles



## Viggo (May 13, 2019)

Hello!

I recently learned that the reason Lr doesn't have RF profiles (except for the 24-105) is that they are built-in to the cr3 files and that Lr applies the correction automatically. However, I can't get that to apply to my files. I get the "unable to locate a matching profile automatically" message, instead of "Built-in lens profile applied"

Does anyone know why I can't or how I can enable?

I have turned it on or off in camera, but it didn't matter.
I use the RF 50 f 1.2 L .

Thanks!


----------



## koenkooi (May 13, 2019)

Same issue here. I thought it was due to using DNGs, but after extracting the CR3 and importing that into lightroom still no builtin profile. I rented the RF50 for a week, so I can't test with a CR3 that hasn't been extracted from a DNG.

I can only find one forum post on the adobe site that claims that RF profiles are both builtin and used by LR/ACR, where did you get your info from?


----------



## Viggo (May 13, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> Same issue here. I thought it was due to using DNGs, but after extracting the CR3 and importing that into lightroom still no builtin profile. I rented the RF50 for a week, so I can't test with a CR3 that hasn't been extracted from a DNG.
> 
> I can only find one forum post on the adobe site that claims that RF profiles are both builtin and used by LR/ACR, where did you get your info from?


That is the same source I saw, lol..


----------



## koenkooi (May 14, 2019)

I hope that this isn't the case, these 'automatic' profiles can't be disabled currently in lightroom. There are a lot of request for a button to optionally disable them, mostly from M4/3 shooters.
I hope Adobe figures this all out by the time I have enough saved to buy that RF85


----------



## Viggo (May 14, 2019)

I would’ve liked a vignette profile for the RF, perhaps I’ll have a go my self, it is annoying though...


----------



## Shane1.4 (Jul 4, 2019)

Has anyone figured this out? It is frustrating me not having vignetting correction for my RF50 and RF35. I have just been using other lens' corrections but they aren't perfectly accurate.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 4, 2019)

This will be one of those things that will never get a solution or an explanation.. frustrating ..


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 4, 2019)

I seem to recall that Canon does have profiles built in to RF lenses, but I suspect they are only used in DPP. Adobe has not had a history of using a lot of Canon information in Lightroom because they can't decode it. If they have given Adobe the key to decode it, then its likely available to everyone.


----------



## Jethro (Jul 5, 2019)

Are the corrections applied in DxO Photolab? Has anyone tried a CR3 from an RF lens there?


----------



## mkamelg (Jul 6, 2019)

*Adobe Lightroom*





Supported lenses


Learn what lens profiles are supported with Adobe Photoshop, Lightroom, and Camera Raw and get tips for working with them effectively.




helpx.adobe.com




 
*Phase One Capture One Pro *





Capture One Specifications


Access system requirements, release notes, archived software versions and a full list of supported cameras for all Capture One photo editing software.




www.captureone.com




 
*DxO Photolab 2 *





Supported Cameras - DxO







www.dxo.com




 
Put "rf" letters (without quotes) into "Supported Modules" search box.
 
I downloaded DxO Photolab 2 30-day free trial from https://www.dxo.com/dxo-photolab/download/ and from https://www.dpreview.com/sample-galleries?category=lenses&sort=byBrandsChronologically one RAW sample for each RF lens currently available for sale.
 
I created a screenshot. This is Canon EOS R camera with Canon RF 50mm F1.2 L USM lens.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 6, 2019)

Yes, I know it’s only the 24-105, but why aren’t the others supported?


----------



## Jethro (Jul 7, 2019)

DxO typically take quite a while to incorporate new lens / body combinations. But I think the point is they don't seem to be recognising the lens-created profile corrections embedded (?) in the CR3 files. Hard to believe that they would use them anyway, as their philosophy seems to be that they know everyone else's lenses better than the manufacturer.


----------



## Viggo (Jul 8, 2019)

Jethro said:


> DxO typically take quite a while to incorporate new lens / body combinations. But I think the point is they don't seem to be recognising the lens-created profile corrections embedded (?) in the CR3 files. Hard to believe that they would use them anyway, as their philosophy seems to be that they know everyone else's lenses better than the manufacturer.


It’s probably the same in Lr, because they are usually quite fast with new profiles..


----------



## koenkooi (Jul 23, 2019)

I've responded to the thread photoshop thread to show that LR does *NOT* supported the embedded lens profiles.


----------



## koenkooi (Aug 13, 2019)

And todays update adds the profiles! 


CanonCanon RF 24-240mm F4-6.3 IS USMCanon RF11.42.48.4 Canon RF 28-70mm F2 L USMCanon RF11.42.4 8.4  Canon RF 35mm F1.8 MACRO IS STMCanon RF11.42.4 8.4  Canon RF 50mm F1.2 L USMCanon RF11.42.4 8.4  Canon RF 85mm F1.2 L USMCanon RF11.4 2.4 8.4


----------



## Viggo (Aug 13, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> And todays update adds the profiles!
> 
> 
> CanonCanon RF 24-240mm F4-6.3 IS USMCanon RF11.42.48.4Canon RF 28-70mm F2 L USMCanon RF11.42.48.4Canon RF 35mm F1.8 MACRO IS STMCanon RF11.42.48.4Canon RF 50mm F1.2 L USMCanon RF11.42.48.4Canon RF 85mm F1.2 L USMCanon RF11.42.48.4


That is SO excellent, thanks for sharing!


----------



## raistmaj (Aug 13, 2019)

Finally! This is more than welcome feature for someone with the behemoth and the 50mm1.2


----------

